# stuck between a rock and a hard place



## lilpuddin (Jul 3, 2008)

Well hello to you all,

Myself and my hubby made the decision to move to Canada, but we have just found out we are 3 points short of the 67 point requierment unless hubby gets a job, so, can we go to Canada on a work permit and apply for our permanent visa once there and working?

Can anyone Please help as No one seems to understand what we mean.


----------



## lilpuddin (Jul 3, 2008)

we are from the UK, sorry, forgot to mention that bit


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

as far as I am aware you can get a work visa and then apply via the skilled worker category from Canada, whilst working there. Being in Canada will not affect your application though. It might be worth looking at the provincial nominee programs Immigrating to Canada: Provincial nominees to see if you can get in via that route. If your jobs are on on the list it could prove a quicker way.
Good luck Louise


----------



## lilpuddin (Jul 3, 2008)

*Thats great, thanks for the advice! Hubby and I are going to look into the PNP route as we speak, I had an email today from a company stating once they get their LMO back they will be back in contact with me as they have 5 positions they have had trouble filling. So it could be our ticket out of the UK where only last night our neighbor decided he was going to smoke drugs while my self and hubby were in the garden playing with our 3yr old daughter...oh to be English!*


----------



## lilpuddin (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks like we are going to take a job and get temporary work permit and go from there as its less hassle and we dont have to go through 12months plus of frustrating waiting times, my hubby has already found an employer who is considering him...

Does anyone know how long work permits are for? or is it up to the guy we see when we land...depending on what sort of day he has had...grumpy mood , happy mood ...etc 

thanks for any help/input you guys/girls may have


----------



## Thaddeus (Dec 4, 2008)

*Work Permits and getting to Permanent Residency*

Skilled Worker Permits are generally two years. 

I came to Canada from the USA with a two-year permit. You can immediately apply for Permanent Residency after getting here. 

However, be aware that Canada is set up to receive people already Permanent Residents. Moving Expenses (tax deduction), language courses, legal aid, unemployment insurance and many other services are not granted to people on just Work Permits. The work permit can get you here faster, but if problems arise it can be a much bigger headache. 

I have been in Canada nearly two years now. My boss hasn't paid for over a year, I've had extensive additional costs from this, my Permanent Residency paperwork was delaid over a year because of this, am paying two mortgages, can't afford to see a dentist, etc, etc, etc. I also cannot go after boss to legally force payment for most of a year yet as I still need boss's cooperation with Permanent Residency process, cannot get another job without new sponsorship (which will mean starting all over with the paperwork and another two-year delay), wont have Permanent Residency for another year or so, have been financially drained, and to make it worse I'm in Quebec. Quebec, a "Country" within it's own has it's own rules, legal judgments in Quebec often aren't recognized in rest of Canada, and where the new Canadian Experience Class Work Permit for those who've been in Canada on a student or work VISA for two-years or more can apply for allowing them to work for anyone in Canada BUT not for those living in Quebec. So I'm essentially a slave.

While mine is probably a rather extreme case, I say it just so you know what CAN happen. If I were a Permanent Resident my situation would be mostly mute at this point. I left the United States to escape modern-day "slavery" there, but plan to legally stay in Canada however it ends up being....


----------

